# Fried ECU what could have killed it



## amwass2002 (Apr 30, 2014)

I recently had a missfire on cyl number 2. Did a diagnosis and got a P1320: ignition system failure. More research showed that the ignition coil was faulty. When i brought a new one, it couldn't fire. So i checked the ECU only to find that some diodes were fried. My thinking is that even if i install a new ECU and fail to understand what caused the ECU to fail, the same will happen. I am just wondering if you guys can shed some light. I drive a Nissan Sunny B15 2001. Ecu model is A56-001 B01 [3]


----------

